# Husqvarna: 181 SE V 281 Xp



## Boskaerm (Mar 4, 2011)

Whats the difference between these two saws? and what years where they made?


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 4, 2011)

Not much is different. All parts are interchangeable. Some things to note are the 181 may have a non governed carb and the cylinder is a little higher quality and not made by Mahle. It starts with a G but I can't attempt to spell it correctly without looking at one. 

The 281 had a option of a high top HD air filter setup, but you can put the parts on the 181.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 4, 2011)

" Gilardoni,"...


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 4, 2011)

pioneerguy600 said:


> " Gilardoni,"...


 
That's it. I was trying to spell it correctly with no luck so I just punted to the next AS member with a better memory. 

I swapped a 288 cylinder onto a 181 a while back and when I took off the 181 cylinder I almost put it back on because it was that much better quality. 2 ring piston, ports are clean with no casting marks, more cooling fins. I'll keep it for when I toast the 288 top end.


----------



## belgian (Mar 4, 2011)

I have rebuilt a few 181's recently and also have quite some parts from a 281.
That doesn't make me an expert though but the differences I have noticed are :

- 181 has thin ring piston, the 281 has the classic 1 ring piston
- 181 has old style chain brake, the 281 new style
- 281 has spring mounted spike, the 181 doesn't. The fuel tank is therefor slightly different at the front end (allows for spring plate fixation)
- different spikes
- different thottle linkage and carb lever.

But they are basically the same saw, all the other parts do interchange.

The 288 is the same saw as the 281, only it has a bigger P/C (54mm instead of 52 mm piston).


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 4, 2011)

belgian said:


> I have rebuilt a few 181's recently and also have quite some parts from a 281.
> That doesn't make me an expert though but the differences I have noticed are :
> 
> - 181 has thin ring piston, the 281 has the classic 1 ring piston
> ...


 
I've mounted the front AV spring of a 281/288 on a 181 tank. You just have to take a little off the mounting plate to fit into the slot on the tank. 

Also something to note, the aftermarket chain brakes don't fit very well on the 181 case. There is a little rubbing on the brake band so you have to take a dremel and clearance that area to allow the brake band to move further away from the clutch. 

181 carb has a metal linkage to the throttle trigger where the 281/288 use a arm contacting a roller setup. It's the same carb style so you can swap the throttle shafts.

There is also a difference in the muffler deflector/cover setup. The 181 has a complete muffler cover on the front where the 281/288 has the just the tie strap setup with the case. 

Hey Belgian... I'll be in Leuven for the first part of either week 12 or 13. How far are you from there?


----------



## belgian (Mar 4, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Hey Belgian... I'll be in Leuven for the first part of either week 12 or 13. How far are you from there?



Leuven is about 80 miles from my place, so not very close. It's a student town with lots of nice bars and home to Inbev head office, the producer of Stella beer.

I am located in the east of Belgium, very near the dutch and german border. I'll be travelling in Turkey for business in week 12, and in week 13, I have a few appointments in Germany, so it's quite a busy period. check your pm.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 4, 2011)

In addition to other differences, there is a difference in the power output specs, favouring the 281xp. 

Any comments on that?


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 4, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> In addition to other differences, there is a difference in the power output specs, favouring the 281xp.
> 
> Any comments on that?


 
Having seen both there is nothing obvious to give more power. My guess is that it was a small change in port timing along with the supplier.

With any of the three you have a great 80+ cc saw that are about as tough as they come.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Having seen both there is nothing obvious to give more power. My guess is that it was a small change in port timing along with the supplier.
> 
> With any of the three you have a great 80+ cc saw that are about as tough as they come.



That makes sence, if the cylinders are not the same. 

I guess "nicer" doesn't always translate into better performance.......


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 5, 2011)

This is the 181se piston that was put into my 281xp saw.










.


----------



## Boskaerm (Mar 5, 2011)

The thing is, here in DK, there is a 281 xp, and a 181 SE for sale! The 281 is 3200 dkr and the 181 is 1100 dkr including shipping. Both have a 20" bar. 
Just for comparison: A new 576 XP with 15" is 9500 dkr here in DK!

Don´t need a 80 cc saw, but could be fun to have a saw is big as my first dirt bike 

BTW: Gilardoni, isn´t it the same that makes the 353 cylinder?


----------



## Boskaerm (Mar 5, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Some things to note are the 181 may have a non governed carb


 
What does this mean?


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 5, 2011)

Boskaerm said:


> What does this mean?



281/288's have a carbs have a dump valve that opens with vaccume and let's more fuel in the limit the RPMs of the saw. Sometimes the spring gets weak in these and causes issues but they are easily bypassed.


----------



## Boskaerm (Mar 5, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> 281/288's have a carbs have a dump valve that opens with vaccume and let's more fuel in the limit the RPMs of the saw. Sometimes the spring gets weak in these and causes issues but they are easily bypassed.


 
will see if i get the 181, then I´ll take some pics of the carb, to tell what it is!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2011)

Boskaerm said:


> .....
> 
> BTW: Gilardoni, isn´t it the same that makes the 353 cylinder?


 
Yes, as far as I know.


----------



## Boskaerm (Mar 5, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, as far as I know.


 
thought so


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 5, 2011)

Boskaerm said:


> will see if i get the 181, then I´ll take some pics of the carb, to tell what it is!


 
Limited carbs will have a large brass threaded plug on the left side of the carb in-between the throttle and choke shafts.


----------



## Boskaerm (Mar 5, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Limited carbs will have a large brass threaded plug on the left side of the carb in-between the throttle and choke shafts.


 
thanks


----------



## Boskaerm (Mar 5, 2011)

What kind of bar mount does the 181 SE use? Same as the 365?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2011)

Boskaerm said:


> What kind of bar mount does the 181 SE use? Same as the 365?



Yes.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 5, 2011)

Took some pictures of a 281xp p/c and carb setup.
You can see that brass plug. Look at the casting marks.























.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 6, 2011)

So is this p/c from the 281 a Gilardoni?


----------



## rupedoggy (Mar 6, 2011)

Just to add a little more information about 181. The thin ring model had a smaller compustion chamber than the thick ring. The thin ring was also called the low friction ring. It did not seem to have as much compression when you cranked it, but it was there when the saw was running, and actually made a little more power. If you put a thick ring piston in the small combustion chamber cylinder the starter was a bear to pull over. It had a lot of low compression because it was not escaping past the low friction rings. In actual use I have noticed very little difference in performance between the 181/281 and 288. (Until you get to very large wood.)


----------



## Boskaerm (Mar 7, 2011)

Was The 181 and 281 produced at the same time? or had the 181 a very short life?
Saw on the acres site that the 181 was introduced in 1982 (my birth year :msp_smile: )


----------



## Boskaerm (Mar 12, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> 281/288's have a carbs have a dump valve that opens with vaccume and let's more fuel in the limit the RPMs of the saw. Sometimes the spring gets weak in these and causes issues but they are easily bypassed.


 
so, if your saw takes rpm, you´re good?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2011)

Boskaerm said:


> Was The 181 and 281 produced at the same time? or had the 181 a very short life?
> Saw on the acres site that the 181 was introduced in 1982 (my birth year :msp_smile: )


 
Judged by the info I have, the 181se was replaced by the 281xp 1986, or maybe late 1985 (the first 281s may have been se). They were not made at the same time.


----------



## Boskaerm (Mar 13, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Judged by the info I have, the 181se was replaced by the 281xp 1986, or maybe late 1985 (the first 281s may have been se). They were not made at the same time.


 
But why replace a saw, after only 4 years, with a saw that is basicly the same?
Im just confused, since I read on the acres-site, that 2xx series saws where introduced mid 70´s ? Think it was the 298


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2011)

The 298xp also happened around 1986.

What is confusing people is the fact that there was an older 2xx-series in the 1970s. Some models from that series (2100, 285) "survived" into the time of the new 2xx-series, that started around 1982.


----------



## Boskaerm (Mar 13, 2011)

That's probably what's confusing me!


----------



## Husky Dude (Oct 30, 2022)

BTW, for anybody still reading this old thread, in regard to the 2XX series and confusion.... The numbering format for Husky has always been that a 3 digit model is a pro saw, designed to work every day for 10 years. A 2 digit saw is a home user model designed to work every SEASON for ten years. The numbering format for a 2 digit saw is the apparent displacement. On a 3 digit saw, the first digit is the series, the second and third digits are the displacement, therefore, a 181 is the first series of an 80 CC engine displacement saw. The 288 would therefore be the second series and the new improved model had 88 CCs displacement and therefore a bit more horsepower. That 181 was the first high chain speed saw ever created buy anybody if I remember correctly, and was used here in the states by fallers, buckers and landing men to buck large diameter logs. We LOVED that saw because it was FAST. At that time, we used 2100s for falling big timber, which would have been the first series of a 100 CC displacement saw, which at that time was THE definitive monster saw. It was a beast. Being a "gypo" logger, (small time), I had to have one, while the real pros had several, and a couple 181s in their truck racks. I bought my 181 the first year it came out in the off season at a pawn shop for $300. I still have it. I ran the original engine, which had worn rings and the compression would not support the weight of the saw by the rope starter, WHEN I BOUGHT IT. I finally swapped that top end out in 2018 with an aftermarket Meteor 288 kit. This for the extra horsepower and the compression release. I kept the original 2 ring piston and cylinder because they have low wear! Shocking. If I find the rings somewhere, that top end is going back on the saw to keep it OEM, even though the Italian kit is quite good.
The 2100 had immense low end torque and was unstoppable. Great for burying it into a huge tree and really bogging it down while trying to muscle it through the pinch and get that wedge cut out and the back cut which the weight of the tree is trying to stall you. The 181 had to be kept up at high RPMs to really take advantage of the high horsepower and high chain speed characteristics. I currently have a 2100 that was given to me 2 years ago that has a full 120 lb of compression, and runs like new, and I have that 181 (now a "188") and a 288, and a third 288 sitting in the display case that is all NOS OEM parts still in boxes or sitting on the cases. I have a couple of new smaller huskies not worth mentioning here, but I think you get the point, I LOVE my 80s! ALL of my saws have 36" bars. Long enough to not have to bend down, but barely long enough to cut a 48" log without having to cut from both sides. Can be a bit much to handle but I'm used to it and they balance a big saw head out perfectly

Things to note on all later releases, most manufacturers must make improvements to sell new saws every year, both to keep up with competition, (Stihl here in the States, you are either a Stihl or a Husky Man here, never both). and to have something "new" to entice buyers to trade up. Keep the sales high. Therefore, later models should be improved, which in chain saws means more power in a smaller lighter package. The 272 is a beast of a replacement for the 288. Very similar actual cutting characteristics in terms of power and speed which counts in any professional tree work, in a package that is smaller , lighter, more streamlined, I mean the 272 was/is a SEXY lookin gsaw that has an extremely high chain speed, and is more of an all around saw. The 572 is perhaps touted as the most high tech saw ever built.... Arguably, depending on who you ask. I haven't demo'd one yet and probaly wont, since they are extremely expensive and I am not a pro anymore.

I cut large oak trees when they fall naturally on our 180 acres which is 179 more than one person can deal with! Here in the Sierras we have large trees, ponderosa pines on our land that are between 2 - 4 feet in diameter. Our black oaks the same. These saws really do feel great making short work of big logs. We men love power tools. Especially when you can get a deal on older saws like some posts here suggest. I bet $ that these 80 series saws can compete with any of the newer replacements with the really only difference being the extra pound or 2 of weight. Reliability is yet another discussion we haven't touched. The new high tech EFI saws are supposed to be better with fuel efficiency and emissions, and not needing to be tuned for elevation, an issue in any mountainous area, but are they reliable??? Only time will tell, and for guys like us, that decades of service with zero mechanical issues really speaks volumes when you look at the amount of $ made vs spent. The big pro fallers will argue that it doesn't matter because only collectors and gypos keep old saws, professional loggers here buy new saws every year, replacing about a 3rd of their inventory so that they always have to tools to put wood on the ground every day of the short season. Their reliability is based upon a volume of working saws, whereas mine is based upon a smaller inventory of consistently proven reliable saws. I keep parts. I KNOW these are going to work when I pull them out. And, as with any aftermarket, the parts availability is based upon how many of that model were actually sold and how much of a demand there is for parts to continue making them. Recently this proved true for the high top HD air cleaner cover. The OEM versions selling for hundreds of dollars, a guy here started making a really night tough version in mulitple colors for $80! Why??? Because we all still run them wither with teh HD paper air filter by K&N, which doesn't need to be cleaned all day, or the original modification version, the green motorcycle pod filter and a custom made air velocity stack to clamp it on with. THis was "farmer tech" back in the day when we hot rodded our saws to make them run better and in this case, keep us cutting all day instead of washing filters every time we refueled, which translates into more wood on teh grond and more $ in our pockets. So I bought 2 black ones and an orange one to protect my green weenie pod filter, which are cheap!


----------



## president (Oct 31, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> " Gilardoni,"...


I,v seen Kolbenschmidt cyl,s on 181s to


----------

